# Wago 750-841 mit 630.000 Datensätze?



## Michael68 (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

benötige eine Datenbank mit 630.000 Datensätzen. 
Diese kommen im Sekundentakt von ca. 26 Quellen der IO Ports.
Diese werden dann deutlich schneller wieder abgefragt / Parallel um Aktionen auszuführen.  

Schaft die Wago 750-841 das und wo und wie soll ich die Datenbank hinschreiben?! NAS oder Intern?

Jemand einen Tipp für mich und eine Idee wie es am besten umzusetzen ist? 

Die Datensätze sehen so aus: 

A; 00.10; 1; B; Summe 
A; 00.10; 1; C; Summe 
A; 00.10; 1; D; Summe 
A; 00.10; 1; E; Summe
[..]
A; 00.10; 1; Z; Summe 
B; 00.10; 1; A; Summe 
B; 00.10; 1; C; Summe 
B; 00.10; 1; D; Summe 
[..]
B; 00.10; 1; Z; Summe 
[..]
Z; 00.10; 1; Y; Summe 
A; 00.20; 1; B; Summe
[..]
Z; 23.50; 7; Y; Summe 

Die Summe ist einen Long.Int der rauf gezählt wird.
Das ergibt 630.000 Datensätze....


----------



## gravieren (19 Juni 2011)

Hi


Michael68 schrieb:


> Schaft die Wago 750-841 das und wo und wie soll ich die Datenbank hinschreiben?! NAS oder Intern?


Intern --> Bei 1400 KB Daten  (Filesystem) wird das wohl etwas "eng" werden.


Also kommt nur eine NAS oder Server in Frage.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Michael68 (19 Juni 2011)

Vieles ergibt sich nachher der Idee wenn es Formuliert wird 

Stelle fest das ich unter 1ms beliebig raus fragen um die Ergebnis anwenden zu können - Scheiben und Lesen müssen unabhängig voneinander passieren - hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Information Verarbeitung bereits gemacht?!


----------



## gravieren (19 Juni 2011)

Hi


Michael68 schrieb:


> Vieles ergibt sich nachher der Idee wenn es Formuliert wird


In deinem Fall:
Wenn du den 750-880 und eine 8GB-SD-Card verwendest, dürfte
der Platz auf der SD-Karte reichen.


26 Werte pro Sekunde dürften kein Problem sein.

Zumindest beim einlesen dieser.   

Abspeichern ?
Wie groß ist die Datenmenge pro Sekunde  ?


Erzähle uns doch mal mehr davon.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Michael68 (19 Juni 2011)

Die Datensätze sehen so aus: 

Das ist Quasi der Variablen Name: A; 00.10; 1; B;   und die "Summe"

Also: "A; 00.10; 1; B" = Summe  

A          entspricht   A ... Z                 Signaleingänge
00.10    entspricht   00.00 ... 23.50    Uhrzeit im 10min. Tackt
1          entspricht   1 ... 7                 Wochentag
B          entspricht   B ... Z                 das Folgesignal 

Wenn eine Auswertung war ist, wird die Summe +1 gezählt,  

Die Signale kommen pro Sekunde ein mal und müssen dann in die Tabelle.
Wenn eine Abfrage kommt muss ich auch lesen können um es weiter auszuwerten. 

Brauche paralell noch eine Fehlerdatenbank wo ich das Ergebnis einer Auswertung, resultierend aus den Werten die geschieben und anschliesend gelesen werde, festhalte. 

Datenmenge also wenig ... ein integer schreiben und lesen ... 
Projektdatenbank ENI auf dem Lokalen Server? 

Leichter Stoff für den Sontag abend


----------



## gravieren (19 Juni 2011)

Hi


Michael68 schrieb:


> Projektdatenbank ENI auf dem Lokalen Server?


ENI -> Engineering Interface --> Beckhoff 

War da nicht die rede von Wago ?


Gruß Karl


----------



## Michael68 (20 Juni 2011)

ne ne ne:

*CoDeSys ENI Server*

 		 			Das ENI ist das *EN*gineering *I*nterface des CoDeSys Programmiersystems. Es besteht aus 			einem Server und einem Client-Teil. 
Der ENI Server läuft als separater Service. Typische 			Clients sind ein oder mehrere CoDeSys Programmiersysteme und andere Tools, die auf dieselben 			Sourcen zugreifen wollen, die in einem gemeinsamen Datenablagesystem (DB) verwaltet werden. 			Bezüglich der Arbeit mit CoDeSys ermöglicht dies:

*eine Versionsverwaltung für CoDeSys 			Projekte*
*den Mehrbenutzerbetrieb*
*und den Zugriff auf die 			Projekt-Objekte durch externe Programme.*




Nutzt mir aber nichts ...


----------

